

SQL Anti-Patterns - bl4k
http://www.scribd.com/doc/2670985/SQL-Antipatterns

======
mooism2
Do you have a link to the original pdf?

~~~
bl4k
no, sorry. I just happen to find this while searching and thought it was great

(edit: I do have the 'SQL Antipatterns' book, though)

